# طلب بسيط وعاجل جدااااا



## الصبا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*اطلب من اعضاء المنتدى خطوات ارسال البلانات والسكاشن وغيرها من ملفات اوتوكاد الى صفحه فوتو شوب لتجميع مشروع
وياريت فى اقرب وقت لانى مبتدئة فى الفوتو شوب:11:
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
*


----------



## علي محمود فراج (18 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم ...انت تحتاج الي معرفة شيئين ..الاول نقل الملفات من الاوتوكاد الي الفوتوشوب و تحويلها الي صور و الشيء الثاني هو ترتيب الصور و تجهيزها للطباعة في الفوتوشوب..
-- اولا نقل البيانات من الاوتوكاد الي الفوتوشوب :
افضل طريقة للحصول علي دقة عالية جدا هي طريقة استخدام ملفات EPS. وهي اختصار encapsulated post script وانصحك الا تستعمل اية طريقة اخري .. اتبع الخطوات الاتية 
من القائمة file اختر plotter manager ثم افتح الايقونة Add-A-Plotter Wizard
ثم next ثم اختر my computer ثم next 
ثم اختر adobe يقابله post script level 2
ثم next ثم next ثم اختر plot to file ثم next 
ثم اختر اي اسم في خانة plotter name و ليكن from cad to photoshop
ما لم تحدد اسم سيكون PostScript Level 2 ثم next ثم finish
** بمجرد الضغط علي finish سيتم اضافة plotter جديد باسم from cad to photoshop
( هذه الخطوات يتم عملها مرة واحدة فقط و لن تحتاج الي تكرارها )
** اغلق هذه الصفحة تماما و عد الي الاوتوكاد 
command : print
ستجد انه تم اضافة الاسم الجديد الي قائمة ال plotter name
اختر هذا الاسم و اختر مقاس الورقة ... و اختر اسم الملف و ليكن ground.eps
كرر ذلك مع section.eps و first .eps و هكذا .......
بذلك تكون حصلت علي نسخة eps من المساقط و القطاعات و الواجهات

**** ثانيا ترتيب الصور في الفوتوشوب
من داخل الفوتوشوب افتح الملف و ازل العلامة التي امام anti alias
ثم اختر ال resolution المناسب حسب مستوي الدقة التي تحتاجها و ليكن 150 
ثم اختر RGB في خانة mode
اختر layer ثم flatten image لتحصل علي صورة مسطحة بخلفية بيضاء
كرر ذلك مع كل الملفات
*** هنا انت لديك مجموعة من الصور و تريد ترتيبها في لوحة واحدة 
افتح القائمة file ثم اختر new
حدد مقاس الصفحة التي ستحوي جميع اللوحات بوحدة cm 
و اختر RGB , 150 resolution
ثم copy و paste
نصيحة : اية طريقة اخري لن تعطيك هذا المستوي من الدقة
اسال الله العظيم ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و ان ينفعنا بما علمنا و هذا رقمي تليفوني للاخوة للمقيمين بالسعودية
0562456862 - 0503447420


----------



## الصبا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك اخى على معلوماتك وقد اتبعتها حتى خطوه عمل plotter جديد ولكن عند الرجوع للكاد ومن قائمه file لم اجد print فوجدت plot وحددت مقاس اللوحه وكل شئ ثم ok ولكنى لا ادرى اين هى هذه الملفات التى صنعتها 
معذرة اخى please ارفق الخطوات بالصور وحل معى هذه المشكله
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمود فراج (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*Explanation*

اليك الصور


----------



## علي محمود فراج (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*explanation*


اليك بقية الصور ...


----------



## الصبا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بجد الف الف شكر 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bradoine (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 نوفمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل المعطاء علي محمود فراج

اشكر لك جهدك 

وخير الناس 
انفعهم للناس

فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معمارية سعودية (8 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي علي محمد الفراج
بصراحة أنا عاجزة عن شكرك .. فأنت والله لا تبخل علينا أبداً بأي معلومة
وأنا أتعلم منك الكثير ..
جعله في ميزان حسناتك آمين


----------



## خيال و علم (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## MHnD Arch (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أخ علي .. والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ربيع الروح (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي و فقك الله لكل خير


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (30 نوفمبر 2007)

أشكرك كثيرا على المجهود و لك دوام النجاح


----------



## مرادعبداني (17 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## فراس فراس (18 يناير 2008)

thank you for your help


----------



## حسن احمد عبدالعليم (19 يناير 2008)

اخي المحترم المهندس علي شكراًً


----------



## kawahalabja (19 يناير 2008)

اشكرك جزيل اشكر


----------



## م حسناء (19 يناير 2008)

مشكور الاخ محمود فراج انا كمان معايا صور توضيحيه بس مش عارفه ادخلها مثلك للتوضيح


----------



## ramzy1974 (7 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مايزنر (7 فبراير 2008)

موضوع رائع، شكراً جزيلاً على الجهد المبذول..


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك اخى


----------



## عزيزي عبد الكريم (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## n-jabali (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور ياحلوين
الجبالي


----------



## المهندسين77 (21 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سفيان غواص (1 يونيو 2010)

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m.alkhdour (2 يونيو 2010)

اخونا الفاضل المعطاء علي محمود فراجا شكر لك جهدك
اتمنى ان تجيب على موضوعي 
ارجو منكم شرح طريقة عمل shopdrawing للمعماري


----------



## eng_r_shawki (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى مشكور


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مع الشكر :31::31::31: 


علي محمود فراج قال:


> اليك بقية الصور ...


----------



## sarasamy (19 سبتمبر 2011)

عرفت هذا المنتدى عندما كنت ابحث عن كيفيه الربط بين الاوتوكاد والفووتوشوب واستفدت كثيرا من كلام اخينا الفاضل وشرحه فشكرا لك اخى وشكرا لصاحبه الموضوع ولكل من فى المنتدى
جزاك الله خيرا اخى وجزى كل من هنا


----------



## عمرزيبق (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخ علي محمد الفراج


----------



## yahyaas (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً 


على مجهودك الاكثر من رائــــــــــــــع


----------



## anvar (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*ماهي الهندسة المعمارية*

السلام عليكم...


----------



## anvar (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ما هو الطلب


----------



## البائع (23 فبراير 2012)

اكتب print فى ال command line وليس عن طريق بهمث


----------



## البائع (23 فبراير 2012)

عاوز ارفع الألوان من على الثرى دى كاد عن طريق ال r g b , علشان ابلغها للعميل بس مش عارف عند تبلغها للشركه اعمل ايه


----------



## البائع (23 فبراير 2012)

على سبيل المثال اللون البنى الفاتح بظهر عندى على الكمبيوتر مثلا r 132 
24 g 
b265 
مش عارف ابلغه للشركه ازاى بنفس الأرقام دى


----------



## البائع (23 فبراير 2012)

بالله عليكم افيدونى بسرعه جزاكم الله خيرا عنى وعن المسلمين اجمعين


----------

